# Any reason to not get a Volcom jacket and bib?



## maloven (Nov 10, 2018)

Thinking about getting:
-L GORE-TEX JACKET
-ROAN BIB OVERALL or RAIN GORE-TEX BIB OVERALL

It seems like Volcom is relatively inexpensive and has additional features like Ziptech... is there any reason to look anywhere else?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

maloven said:


> . is there any reason to look anywhere else?


No. 
Buy it.
Wear it.
Ride.


----------



## coloradodirtbag (Feb 9, 2017)

Keep in mind Volcom does a 2 year warranty vs lifetime from Burton AK


----------



## Salt Shaker (Sep 13, 2017)

Only reason to look elsewhere is for the fit. I have a few pair of Volcom pants and really like them, but their jackets are a little slim for me. I'm just over 5'8, 185 lbs, with a 43" chest. The medium jackets are tight in the shoulders and chest. The larges are way too long but fit well otherwise. 

With the pants I went down to a medium this year. My waist is around 33 or 34". The mediums are a tad snug, but larges were falling down. 

I would also pay attention to the various fits they have. The GPT is quite baggy in my experience, while modern relaxed is a good middle ground. So the Roan bib will be slimmer fitting than the Rain Gore.


----------



## Kevington (Feb 8, 2018)

Salt Shaker said:


> Only reason to look elsewhere is for the fit. I have a few pair of Volcom pants and really like them, but their jackets are a little slim for me. I'm just over 5'8, 185 lbs, with a 43" chest. The medium jackets are tight in the shoulders and chest. The larges are way too long but fit well otherwise.


I second this. I had the L gore tex Jacket in a medium and it is a solid jacket at a great price but it was really tight at the top and under the armpits. Its more of a narrow street fit so if you want full freedom of movement and space for layers then go up a size. AK is a more articulated mountaineering cut (but still longer for snowboarding). Another thing to note is that Volcom jackets hood opening is huge and doesn't come up very high around the chin/neck. I guess it works better if you wear a helmet but I dont and found it a bit chilly. Ziptech is amazing tho and way better than any other system with snappers etc.


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

I ride wearing Volcom pants and jacket. Ziptech is clutch in keeping your backside dry.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I'd only care about the specs 20/20K at least and the price low.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Sorry but volcom stuff is way down my list. The old style 3l bobs were really well built. The newer stuff tears super easy. Burton AK is great, Trew is great, patagucci is great and a number of others...


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

It's all preference. I feel that volcom is cut for tall lanky people. I'm not either so I cannot wear.. lol


----------



## Chandler789 (Oct 7, 2012)

I've got a pair of the pants I bought last season - only have 15 days on them and they look new still. Big upgrade from the early 2010 pants I rocked for several years.
I just ordered the Volcom Guide jacket (and paid full price since it is new - I know, I'm dumb). I didn't like the AK jackets that I was able to find on sale for Cyber Monday, they were all 250+ for jackets that were 3 years or older.

My experience with Burton has been decent. I love their boards. The warranty is 'life time', but it doesn't cover anything they deem normal wear or damage. Meaning, if you fall and it rips, you snag a zipper on a tree, etc. That kind of stuff isn't covered, basically they are covering the stitching.
I have tried to warranty a Burton Hero board that I broke the tail on by taking a jump to big and landing into a switched nose press. They deemed the board un-repairable, and not a warranty issue (it broke on the side of the tail/ cracked open. I also tried to warranty a pair of Ruler boots and was rejected. I don't remember the problem. On the flip side, I still own some Mission EST bindings that were not ratcheting down well, and they mailed me for free some new hardware and straps even though they sell kits for them - this was out of the warranty period.

Anyway, take everyone's warranty with a grain of salt.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Chandler789 said:


> I've got a pair of the pants I bought last season - only have 15 days on them and they look new still. Big upgrade from the early 2010 pants I rocked for several years.
> I just ordered the Volcom Guide jacket (and paid full price since it is new - I know, I'm dumb). I didn't like the AK jackets that I was able to find on sale for Cyber Monday, they were all 250+ for jackets that were 3 years or older.
> 
> My experience with Burton has been decent. I love their boards. The warranty is 'life time', but it doesn't cover anything they deem normal wear or damage. Meaning, if you fall and it rips, you snag a zipper on a tree, etc. That kind of stuff isn't covered, basically they are covering the stitching.
> ...


Warrant doesn'tt mean that you get to destroy stuff and receive free replacements,


----------



## Chandler789 (Oct 7, 2012)

SGboarder said:


> Warrant doesn'tt mean that you get to destroy stuff and receive free replacements,


Yes - as I mentioned, warranty does not cover normal wear and tear - only manufacturing defects. Both companies are reputable companies and make decent products. It is more likely you will wear through a product/ get life out of it before the warranty expires, and if not in the case of Volcom's shorter warranty, it will probably be time for a replacement before things such as stitching and layer separation happen.

As far as my personal experiences go, I did not expect them to do anything with the bindings at all, I was calling to ask to purchase a hardware kit as I could not find any online at the time. I just recalled the issue with the boots, on the right boot, the bottom tube the lace came out started to separate from the inside of the boot's two fabrics, every-time I pulled to tighten, it would further rip. This was not due to my board resting on the boot, as I am a goofy righter and strap in on the right, plus I use my heal cup of the binding anyway. The boots had one week of riding on them and were brand new that season. Kind of a bummer.

The board was a year old, and the tail did not crack and flop around until after they denied my warranty and I rode on it for two more days. When I landed, the back left side bubbled out and separated the top later of the board from the base. Kind of a bummer for an 18 year old kid at the time to spend $600 on a board and only get to use it for about 15 days of riding. But, it is what it is! I still like their products. I bought another of the exact same board (Burton Hero) and have a custom flying v now as well. I use Thirty-Two's boots as they fit better.

Anyway - I wouldn't let the two warranty differences deter you. The likely hood of you needing the warranty is extremely slim. And if you do, the issue will probably present itself pretty quickly if it is truly a manufacturing issue.


----------

